# Hunderte Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!



## Maifisch (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!!!!

So wie ich das bis jetzt überschlagen kann, hab ich mittlerweile schon min. hundert __ Moderlieschen. Alle Größen hab ich jetzt. Der nächste Schwung ist in den Startlöchern. 
Meine Frage: Ab wann kann ich sie rausfischen. Die Größten sind jetzt mal nen guten Zentimeter. Erscheinen mir noch zu klein um sie zu keschern.... --- 
Und wieviele kann mein Teich aushalten? Ich möchte ja nicht, dass das enthaltene Futter nicht mehr für alle reicht. Ausserdem hab ich noch Teichmuscheln und Bitterlinge drin, deren Nachwuchs müßte mittlerweile auch schon geschlüpft sein, aber die lassen sich wohl nicht sehr oft sehen. 

Ich hoffe auf viele Antworten und freu mich drauf 
LG Sonja


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Hallo Sonja,

die sind noch zu klein. Und der Teich ist groß genug. Wenn Du nicht gerade welche abgeben willst, dann laß sie drin. Sind die alle von diesem Jahr? Dann würde ich die frühestens nächstes Frühjahr verschenken.

Meine vom letzten Jahr sind jetzt so groß, daß ich sagen würde, o.k., die könnten auf die Reise gehen. (Aber ich hab keine hundert, deshalb behalte ich sie).


----------



## Maifisch (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Danke für die Antwort, jetzt gehts mir besser. Weil wenn ich seh, was da noch alles an den Stängeln hängt, meine Güte. Aber ein paar Fressfeinde sind ja auch noch drin. 
Jetzt hatte ich aber "nur" fünf Moderlieschen, was ist dann nächstes Jahr los???? 
Nächstes Frühjahr ist ok. Wenn man die alle da drin rumschwirren sieht, bekommt man schon Bedenken, dass der Teich evtl zu klein werden könnte... 

LG Sonja

PS: Willst nächstes Jahr ein paar haben


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*



Maifisch schrieb:


> PS: Willst nächstes Jahr ein paar haben



Danke, mein Teich ist voll genug - aber da finden sicher bestimmt Abnehmer. Eher als für Goldfische


----------



## Maifisch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Das denk ich auch. Da lass ich mich aber auch überraschen....
Ne Ahnung wieviele mein Teich da noch beherbergen kann???

LG Sonja


----------



## Moderlieschenking (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Hallo Sonja,
im ersten Jahr hatte ich auch ca. 100 Jungfische als Nachwuchs, letztes Jahr dagegen
keinen im Teich, obwohl wahnsinnig gestengelt wurde.
Ich bin der Meinung, das regelt sich dann schon ein.
Wenn Du Fressfeinde drin hast, wird sich der Bestand schon noch ganz schön dezimieren.
Ich habe 18m³ und bestrebe einen Besatz von ca. 500 an.
LG Markus


----------



## Maifisch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Hallo Markus,
das hab ich bei dir schon gelesen, dass du sehnsüchtig wieder Nachwuchs erwartest. Du meinst, dass ich mir da keinen großen Kopf machen muss, weil sich das regelt. Aber wenn ich die Kleinen so schwimmen seh, da wird mir schon anders - weil die Bitterlinge waren ja auch nicht faul und die haben keine Fressfeinde, weil sie so schmecken wie sie heissen......
Bis jetzt hab ich zwei Libellenlarven und nen __ Gelbrandkäfer entdeckt....

Danke -- LG Sonja


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Hei, Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge machen einfach nur Freude
Und wie ihr schon sagt...Überschuß gibt es kaum...das regelt sich von selber...
Hoffe, ich hab den Teich bald soweit leergeräumt, das ich die Fischis wieder sehen kann...
Im moment seh ich nurmal einen sich zwischen den Pflanzen durchquetschen...
Aber es wird
Heut hab ich die Muschel hoch an den "Sandstrand" geholt...im Herbst lass ich sie imme in einem Eimer mit Sand runter ins Loch...
Dann sind hoffenltich auch die Bitterlinge wieder zu sehen...
Auf die Moderlieschen mußte ich letztes Jahr bis mitte Juni warten...dachte schon sie wären ausgestorben und ich müßte nachkaufen...aber da...plötzlich wieder alles voll
VG Monika


----------



## Maifisch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Hallo Monika!!

Ich seh momentan auch nichts mehr in meinem Teich. Hab Ufermatten verlegt und Sand gestreut, Pflanzen wieder rein. Ist´n komisches Gefühl, wenn man auf einmal nix mehr sieht. 

Aber ich geb dir recht, die machen echt nur Freude. wenn ich auch so nicht viel zum sitzen komme, am Teich kleb ich fest und beobachte sie. 
Bitterlinge verstecken sich gern, gell? Ich seh meine auch nicht. 

LG Sonja


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Hei, ich seh die Bitterlinge immer nur flüchten...
Außer es ist Laichzeit...wenn die Muschel oben ist in der Flachwasserzone, spielen sich die Spielchen in meiner Sichtweite ab...deshalb hol ich sie ja auch hoch...
Hm...ganzschön selbstsüchtig...aber es macht der Muschel nix aus... 
Zumindest hat sie noch nix gesagt
Ich leg mich dann auf den Bauch vor den Teich und beweg mich nicht...
Dann kann man prima zuschauen
VG Monika


----------



## Maifisch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Jaaaaaa stimmt genau. Flucht.... Hochgeholt hab ich die __ Muscheln nciht, aber ich habs trotzdem gesehen. Das Ablaichen geht verdammt schnell. Wow! Ich glaube auch, dass die Muscheln extra etwas aus dem Sand am Grund kommen, extra wegen den Bitterlingen. Weil vorher sieht man sie fast nicht, so haben sie sich eingebuddelt...
Liegen am Teich?? Gute Idee, da muss ich mir auch noch was basteln....hihi. 

Lg Sonja


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

und fotografieren ... Monika 

Edit: Ihr seid ja schneller als die Post erlaubt 

Meine Antwort sollte auf dieses ....


> Ich leg mich dann auf den Bauch vor den Teich und beweg mich nicht...
> Dann kann man prima zuschauen


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Wen, die Bitterlinge oder mich
Nee, ich hab keine Spiegelreflex und ohne Pol wird das nix...
*ggg* wie sie die schlabberige Legeröhre in die Muschel reinkriegen is mir ein Rätsel...
Ich glaub, die Muschel zieht die beim Filtrieren rein  Oder?
VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Servus Monika

Na dann wird es Zeit mit einer digitalen Spiegelreflex ... nö, geht ja eine Systemcam auch 
Diese würde sich auch anbieten ....

Bist du "vorgeschädigt" ... 


> und ohne Pol wird das nix...


dieser Satz würde darauf schliessen lassen ...


----------



## Maifisch (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Jaaa wir leben in ner sehr schnellen Welt

Darüber hab ich mir auch noch keine Gedanken gemacht, lach. Aber so wie du es schreibst, kann ich mir es schon vorstellen....

LG Sonja


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Hallo Monika,


> wie sie die schlabberige Legeröhre in die Muschel reinkriegen is mir ein Rätsel...


guckst du mal hier
das hat der Nikolai genial gefilmt

Grüßle
Andrea


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Hei, super gemacht
Trotzdem kann man nicht erkennen, wie sie es macht...sieht ehr aus wie eine Peitsche die sie schwingt
und so einen Terz wie das Männchen schafft...wundert es einen eh, das sie es überhaupt schafft
VG Monika
Ja, ich hab seit 25 Jahren eine Spiegelreflex...wow bin ich alt...und die Kam nochmehr...
aber das is noch eine ohne Pixel...
Eine Bridge steckt mir schon im Kopf...aber ich weiß halt nicht, ob ich mich damit verbessern kann
VG Monika


----------



## Maifisch (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hunderte  Moderlieschen---ab wann darf man sie rausfischen!*

Hallo zusammen!
Heut war ich am Teich und da hat mein ML - Nachwuchs die erste Sonne im flachen Wasser nach dem Regen genossen. Als ich sah was da los ist, bin ich erst mal einen Schritt zurück..... Meine grobe Schätzung: Da schwammen so ca. 300 Moderlieschen rum! 
Sehen die kleinen Bitterlinge auch so ähnlich aus? Die sind von der Größe her genauso, aber etwas heller und rötlicher. Weiß das jemand?


----------

